# How does Bert look in yellow?



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What do you think? I think I may be getting a yellow saddle pad, I have a few yellow polo shirts for me, so should I get yellow polos for Bert??


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

i think yellow actually looks really good! :] i love yellow just dont have the right colored horse for it haha :]


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree, I think it looks great!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I would never have thought of it for a bay (dun) whatever she is but it may just work I think.

I would normally go straight for hunter green:lol:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I like it a lot! I think it looks fantastic on her!!!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Me either. Makes me curious to try it on Soda and see how it looks! Right now his leg wraps are burnt orange


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Yuck - I don't like it, but then I am a guy and we guys have notoriously bad taste...:-(


Maybe if you wash it in hot water it will fade some...:wink:


----------



## lovemarcy (Jun 5, 2011)

looks cool! i like the yellow!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I am in the same boat as Faceman, I'm not really diggin' the yellow. But then again, I don't like yellow in general :lol:.


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm kinda between boats on it, theirs things that could look worse on her but theirs more that would look better my opinion. It almost washes out her color, but then again I'm not a huge fan of yellow.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't like it. I think he'd look a lot better in green... personally.


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't personally like it (I prefer the traditional white everything)
But if YOU like it, thats all the really matters!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I actually do like it quite a bit. For a dun, he pulls it off well.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

**



smrobs said:


> LOL, I am in the same boat as Faceman, I'm not really diggin' the yellow. But then again, I don't like yellow in general :lol:.





Faceman said:


> Yuck - I don't like it, but then I am a guy and we guys have notoriously bad taste...:-(
> 
> 
> Maybe if you wash it in hot water it will fade some...:wink:





Hukassa said:


> I'm kinda between boats on it, theirs things that could look worse on her but theirs more that would look better my opinion. It almost washes out her color, but then again I'm not a huge fan of yellow.





ShutUpJoe said:


> I don't like it. I think he'd look a lot better in green... personally.





newbhj said:


> I don't personally like it (I prefer the traditional white everything)
> But if YOU like it, thats all the really matters!


 
^^^AGREE!! it looks okay in the picture but IMO I would go with a navy or a royal blue...I think it would pop more and make his coloring stand out.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe I'll dye her black, yellow would look stunning on a black :lol:

They say yellow is a cheerful color, and she could do with having a sunnier side to her nature!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> Maybe I'll dye her black, yellow would look stunning on a black :lol:
> 
> They say yellow is a cheerful color, and she could do with having a sunnier side to her nature!


 There's a black QH that shows wher I show who looks STUNNING in yellow.


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Maybe I'll dye her black, yellow would look stunning on a black :lol:
> 
> They say yellow is a cheerful color, and she could do with having a sunnier side to her nature!


This made me laugh! 
Again, at the end of the day, the only thing that matters is if you like the color!


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

My sisters horse is Bert and his color is Yellow!
Looks nice.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It looks cute but I think sage green would make his dun pop out.

But yellow is so fun! Are you going with bumblebee yellow or a more creamy yellow or neon yellow? THAT makes a difference!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I, personally, think Bert would look fantastic in a lighter purple color like lavender.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

GH, it's photoshopped I assume? :wink: VERY bright color. I think yellow will look really nice on him, but I'd get something not so bright.

P.S. I love yellow, BTW. I wish the colors would be allowed in dressage!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I haven't seen yellow too often but I think he looks very handsome in it.
It's kind of like guys wearing pink shirts-for some reason the handsome macho ones can pull it off.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

BTW, you guys, Bert is a mare. :wink::lol:


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I dig it, but I'm a bit biased. Ricci's color is yellow. =]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I, personally, think Bert would look fantastic in a lighter purple color like lavender.


She can't have lavender, that's what Ace has



kitten_Val said:


> GH, it's photoshopped I assume? :wink: VERY bright color. I think yellow will look really nice on him, but I'd get something not so bright.
> 
> P.S. I love yellow, BTW. I wish the colors would be allowed in dressage!


Oh yes Val, totally photo shopped, :lol: I wish we could have more color in dressage as well



smrobs said:


> BTW, you guys, Bert is a mare. :wink::lol:


Oh yes she is all MARE indeed, well when she isn't being a b1tch anyway:wink:


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

How about a deep royal blue or sky blue? Any blue would really look good on her, maybe even turquoise or dark purple? Your original hunter green would look amazing on her as well


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, no lavender. Maybe a bright emerald green or a royal blue...


----------



## Simonie (Jul 27, 2011)

Its very different ! i can tell u that but it looks good


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I like the emerald green idea.

What's the point of owning a mare if she's not b!tchy some of the time? ;-)


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I love the yellow, turquoise also looks really great on his color I had a mare that was dun. I never thought of the paint editing idea though!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I like it!! And the pad I'm sending you is just a smidge darker.. try editing a little bit darker! lol


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, you started something with that idea you know:lol::lol: I'll see if I can go a little darker!!

Nicole I did have a link to a web site where you could pick your horse, add markings then try on all sorts of different color tack and accessories , it was great fun, I must see if I can find it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:rofl:










Darker but still bright


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

:lol: thats perfect!! I, personally, think she looks great in darker but still bright yellow


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I think she looks good in it too! When you get it, you need to take pics of her in it!!


----------



## DoubleJ2 (Feb 12, 2011)

looks good


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I like it. When my filly gets older (she's also a dun) her color is either going to be lavender or sky blue. I think they look great on duns. 

But the yellow is uniqe! Not very mamy people have it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I like it!

I also think bottle green would look nice. If I wasn't so obsessed with white I'd make it Sunny's color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Is this the site you were talking about? 

http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/tackpicker/index.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Sunny, it was like that one, but that isn't it, must go look, or maybe they've changed it!

The question of color gets more important after today, for those who don't know Bert, read about her here

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/big-berts-progress-91599/

Today was the best, I actually rode her










Sheer joy


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You guys look awesome.. but chin up missy!  

Lots of love!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, I'm working on the chin up

and I found the site I was looking for

Snafflez' HorseMaker: Design and Dress Up Your Pony!


----------

